# Dear Muslims



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Please stop burning down sh*t, and killing children because a cartoon made you mad...

Thanks,

A former defender of your religion.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fido said:


> A former defender of your religion.


No sh*t, looks the Muslims are doing the right thing to improve their image after all


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> A former defender of your religion.


No sh*t, looks the Muslims are doing the right thing to improve their image after all








[/quote]


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> A former defender of your religion.


No sh*t, looks the Muslims are doing the right thing to improve their image after all








[/quote]










Twitch - 1
Fido - 0

Hereeeeee we go


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeh, please stop because you're running out of virgins.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Round Head said:


> Yeh, please stop because you're running out of virgins.


There appears to be a few in this thread though.

They can have them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Yeh, please stop because you're running out of virgins.


There appears to be a few in this thread though.

They can have them.









[/quote]
They don't want K Fizzly


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Yeh, please stop because you're running out of virgins.


There appears to be a few in this thread though.

They can have them.









[/quote]
They don't want K Fizzly








[/quote]








Beat Me To the Punch


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they aint so bad....










oops...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

That second picture is great. A rocket propelled grenade for publishing cartoons. Uhh, psycho!

Thats like PETA blowing up Warner Brothers for dropping another boulder on the coyote.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:


> Please stop burning down sh*t, and killing children because a cartoon made you mad...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> A former defender of your religion.


I guess after reading your honest and emotional appeal on a fish site, your former protegees now all realise how pointless their violent struggle is, sell off their weapons and explosives, and pick up their camel herding job like their ancestors did for centuries


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Thats like PETA blowing up Warner Brothers for dropping another boulder on the coyote.


So true...so true...


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Please stop burning down sh*t, and killing children because a cartoon made you mad...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> A former defender of your religion.


I guess after reading your honest and emotional appeal on a fish site, your former protegees now all realise how pointless their violent struggle is, sell off their weapons and explosives, and pick up their camel herding job like their ancestors did for centuries






















[/quote]









He's gotta b about 12 cut him some slack at least he cares


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Wait till the Muslims see the new pictures from Abu Grahb(sp?). More riots to come.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Dear Fido,

Your opinion could have been posted in one of the other 30 anti-muslim topics on the first 2 pages.

Thanks,

Someone who is sick of this sh*t.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Wait till the Muslims see the new pictures from Abu Grahb(sp?). More riots to come.


yeah i think so too.
well it will keep them occupied with somtn.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Not to any reply in general, but all the replies. Every one I read makes me laugh harder. The picture is great.


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

People need 2 laugh at themselves u cant take life 2 serious.

Im Blonde 4 starters
"how many blondes does it take 2 screw in a light bulb?
Whats a light bulb?"

Im from essex (in the uk) 
"what u call a group of essex girls?
A sperm bank"

I got kicked out of school at 16
ideal candidate for welfare

I had a baby at 18
even more ideal candidate for welfare

Im called Kerry its so common over here 8 people i know r called it

but if i took every joke 2 heart the whole of the uk would be up in flames

LGHTEN UP ur give urself an aneurism


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

ok those muslims are the ones that are coroupt they get the influence on this cool type of look some americans portray not all but some im not being racist but some american girls portray a hoe type of look and they thin its kool


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Steve-Fox said:


> ok those muslims are the ones that are coroupt they get the influence on this cool type of look some americans portray not all but some im not being racist but some american girls portray a hoe type of look and they thin its kool


and its all because of paris hilton....


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

Aight here iz wat i got to say f*ck all u racist bitches all u mo of's do is dawg out muslims how about u go get yo bitch ass and shut da f*ck up f*ck this gay sight f*ck u all stupid ass bitches hope yall burn in hell most of u probably will


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> Aight here iz wat i got to say f*ck all u racist bitches all u mo of's do is dawg out muslims how about u go get yo bitch ass and shut da f*ck up f*ck this gay sight f*ck u all stupid ass bitches hope yall burn in hell most of u probably will


Not really helping your cause there chief...


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Fido said:


> Please stop burning down sh*t, and killing children because a cartoon made you mad...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> A former defender of your religion.


YOU CANT CLASSIFY ONE ENTIRE COMMUNITY BECAUSE OF CERTAIN INDIVIDUALS ACTIONS DONT BE SO IGNORANT


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Aight here iz wat i got to say f*ck all u racist bitches all u mo of's do is dawg out muslims how about u go get yo bitch ass and shut da f*ck up f*ck this gay sight f*ck u all stupid ass bitches hope yall burn in hell most of u probably will


Not really helping your cause there chief...
[/quote]

haha muslims dont have chiefs sillly twitcho


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> Aight here iz wat i got to say f*ck all u racist bitches all u mo of's do is dawg out muslims how about u go get yo bitch ass and shut da f*ck up f*ck this gay sight f*ck u all stupid ass bitches hope yall burn in hell most of u probably will


yall say muslims are bad but the thing that runs on your mind is f*cking a girl and getting drunk and u guys say we are corrupt


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> Aight here iz wat i got to say f*ck all u racist bitches all u mo of's do is dawg out muslims how about u go get yo bitch ass and shut da f*ck up f*ck this gay sight f*ck u all stupid ass bitches hope yall burn in hell most of u probably will


Not really helping your cause there chief...
[/quote]

haha muslims dont have chiefs sillly twitcho
[/quote]

I thought this was the cartoon everyone was getting upset about, wasn't it?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Aight here iz wat i got to say f*ck all u racist bitches all u mo of's do is dawg out muslims how about u go get yo bitch ass and shut da f*ck up f*ck this gay sight f*ck u all stupid ass bitches hope yall burn in hell most of u probably will


yall say muslims are bad but the thing that runs on your mind is f*cking a girl and getting drunk and u guys say we are corrupt
[/quote]

y do u quote yourself cussing out the world. u want respect but do nothign for it. u and your friend constantly start mess in pedros forum doesnt help gain respect from any members of this board

i kno some muslims and they are cool, but of course im sure that you are one of the baddest with your ebonics and slang.. hell you talk more ebonics than me... I forgot how many OG"s are in NOVA


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Aight here iz wat i got to say f*ck all u racist bitches all u mo of's do is dawg out muslims how about u go get yo bitch ass and shut da f*ck up f*ck this gay sight f*ck u all stupid ass bitches hope yall burn in hell most of u probably will


Not really helping your cause there chief...
[/quote]

aight dawg twitch dawg u aint stuff wit hoes sh*t sight all stupid n sh*t, fo real


----------



## toerag2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes...you're getting drunk and laying your girls...and, and.....but you're not buring and killing them....????.....And these people are supposedly sober?...What's their excuse?.....

Hope nobody comes out with a Mickey 'muhammad' Mouse thinggie...or a Bugs Sunni.....
We'll all be in deep camel crap then....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> That second picture is great. A rocket propelled grenade for publishing cartoons. Uhh, psycho!
> 
> Thats like PETA blowing up Warner Brothers for dropping another boulder on the coyote.


i like that PETA comparison. pretty good stuff
and yes, i second the stop destorying everything from moroco to indionesia over a freaking cartoon. i know we're all ignorant and cant begin to concieve of their culture but i just did some research on the internet, and it turns out i dont give a crap


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I hate them all, let them die in heaven with their prok and fat virgins!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> Aight here iz wat i got to say f*ck all u racist bitches all u mo of's do is dawg out muslims how about u go get yo bitch ass and shut da f*ck up f*ck this gay sight f*ck u all stupid ass bitches hope yall burn in hell most of u probably will


Muslims aren't a race, smart ass.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I hate them all, let them die in heaven with their prok and fat virgins!


In the Qur'an, they have no idea if they are ever going to make it into heaven. Not ever. But killing non believers is one way to strengthen their hopes.

(if anyone is interested) I will make a post of what Jihad, and similar terms that show up in the Qur'an *repeatedly* mean, and post Qur'an scripture references to boot. I have done a lil research..

~Quite revolting to think that is what God wants...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> Aight here iz wat i got to say f*ck all u racist bitches all u mo of's do is dawg out muslims how about u go get yo bitch ass and shut da f*ck up f*ck this gay sight f*ck u all stupid ass bitches hope yall burn in hell most of u probably will


yall say muslims are bad but the thing that runs on your mind is f*cking a girl and getting drunk and u guys say we are corrupt
[/quote]

You are the LAST person on the face of the planet who should be defending your religion if you want it to have a good image.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hes like 12


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

And now for something completely different!

View attachment 94731


On a more serious note, i'd love to read a point that hasn't already been made on this subject.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not even going to begin to try and argue in this topic but I have to say a couple things. There are faults on both sides. It's sad that there are so many racist and intolerant people in this world (yes, on both sides). I see some of that in this thread. Secondly, I think it's safe to say that just as many, if not more people, have been killed in the name of Christianity than with any other belief system. Thirdly, how would you people react if a Muslim newspaper published a cartoon making fun of Jesus? Lastly, stop lumping up all the fanatical actions of some into the entire group! Or have we forgotten about the fanatics of other belief systems? I'm sorry, but frankly it's disturbing to see how people react to even the sight of a person of Middle Eastern decent. When I see someone like that I see a person, not a label.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Lets just erase all religion and start over!! What do you say world?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

dracofish said:


> I'm not even going to begin to try and argue in this topic but I have to say a couple things. There are faults on both sides. It's sad that there are so many racist and intolerant people in this world (yes, on both sides). I see some of that in this thread. Secondly, I think it's safe to say that just as many, if not more people, have been killed in the name of Christianity than with any other belief system. Thirdly, how would you people react if a Muslim newspaper published a cartoon making fun of Jesus? Lastly, stop lumping up all the fanatical actions of some into the entire group! Or have we forgotten about the fanatics of other belief systems? I'm sorry, but frankly it's disturbing to see how people react to even the sight of a person of Middle Eastern decent. When I see someone like that I see a person, not a label.


If a muslim newspaper made a cartoon making fun of Jesus, I wouldnt care one bit. Look around, its happening somewhere everyday. I wouldnt be threatening violence against someone for doing it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

mori0174 said:


> I'm not even going to begin to try and argue in this topic but I have to say a couple things. There are faults on both sides. It's sad that there are so many racist and intolerant people in this world (yes, on both sides). I see some of that in this thread. Secondly, I think it's safe to say that just as many, if not more people, have been killed in the name of Christianity than with any other belief system. Thirdly, how would you people react if a Muslim newspaper published a cartoon making fun of Jesus? Lastly, stop lumping up all the fanatical actions of some into the entire group! Or have we forgotten about the fanatics of other belief systems? I'm sorry, but frankly it's disturbing to see how people react to even the sight of a person of Middle Eastern decent. When I see someone like that I see a person, not a label.


If a muslim newspaper made a cartoon making fun of Jesus, I wouldnt care one bit. Look around, its happening somewhere everyday. I wouldnt be threatening violence against someone for doing it.
[/quote]

Thats another good point. Why exactly did we have to go there? Were those cartoons neccesary? They asked not to, and as westerns, we had to push buttons. Sometimes I think people want to cause a global shytestorm.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I'm not even going to begin to try and argue in this topic but I have to say a couple things. There are faults on both sides. It's sad that there are so many racist and intolerant people in this world (yes, on both sides). I see some of that in this thread. Secondly, I think it's safe to say that just as many, if not more people, have been killed in the name of Christianity than with any other belief system. Thirdly, how would you people react if a Muslim newspaper published a cartoon making fun of Jesus? Lastly, stop lumping up all the fanatical actions of some into the entire group! Or have we forgotten about the fanatics of other belief systems? I'm sorry, but frankly it's disturbing to see how people react to even the sight of a person of Middle Eastern decent. When I see someone like that I see a person, not a label.


If a muslim newspaper made a cartoon making fun of Jesus, I wouldnt care one bit. Look around, its happening somewhere everyday. I wouldnt be threatening violence against someone for doing it.
[/quote]

Thats another good point. Why exactly did we have to go there? Were those cartoons neccesary? They asked not to, and as westerns, we had to push buttons. Sometimes I think people want to cause a global shytestorm.
[/quote]

dude....are any cartoons "neccesary?" Of course they're not, but why should the Muslims be left out of the cartoons. That would be racist


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

This cartoon is neccesary:


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This cartoon is neccesary:


lol to you...that's funny though


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> I'm not even going to begin to try and argue in this topic but I have to say a couple things. There are faults on both sides. It's sad that there are so many racist and intolerant people in this world (yes, on both sides). I see some of that in this thread. Secondly, I think it's safe to say that just as many, if not more people, have been killed in the name of Christianity than with any other belief system. Thirdly, how would you people react if a Muslim newspaper published a cartoon making fun of Jesus? Lastly, stop lumping up all the fanatical actions of some into the entire group! Or have we forgotten about the fanatics of other belief systems? I'm sorry, but frankly it's disturbing to see how people react to even the sight of a person of Middle Eastern decent. When I see someone like that I see a person, not a label.


If a muslim newspaper made a cartoon making fun of Jesus, I wouldnt care one bit. Look around, its happening somewhere everyday. I wouldnt be threatening violence against someone for doing it.
[/quote]

Yeah plus muslim newspapers publish anti-semitic cartoons every day. Don't see any jews torching embassies


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> I'm not even going to begin to try and argue in this topic but I have to say a couple things. There are faults on both sides. It's sad that there are so many racist and intolerant people in this world (yes, on both sides). I see some of that in this thread. Secondly, I think it's safe to say that just as many, if not more people, have been killed in the name of Christianity than with any other belief system. Thirdly, how would you people react if a Muslim newspaper published a cartoon making fun of Jesus? Lastly, stop lumping up all the fanatical actions of some into the entire group! Or have we forgotten about the fanatics of other belief systems? I'm sorry, but frankly it's disturbing to see how people react to even the sight of a person of Middle Eastern decent. When I see someone like that I see a person, not a label.


If a muslim newspaper made a cartoon making fun of Jesus, I wouldnt care one bit. Look around, its happening somewhere everyday. I wouldnt be threatening violence against someone for doing it.
[/quote]

Yeah plus muslim newspapers publish anti-semitic cartoons every day. Don't see any jews torching embassies
[/quote]

Point taken...I'm just trying to get across that it's not right to define a person by their race or religion. Like I said, both sides are at fault.

See me, I just hate everyone equally...







j/k


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont hate religious people, i hate religious fanatics.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I'm not even going to begin to try and argue in this topic but I have to say a couple things. There are faults on both sides. It's sad that there are so many racist and intolerant people in this world (yes, on both sides). I see some of that in this thread. Secondly, I think it's safe to say that just as many, if not more people, have been killed in the name of Christianity than with any other belief system. Thirdly, how would you people react if a Muslim newspaper published a cartoon making fun of Jesus? Lastly, stop lumping up all the fanatical actions of some into the entire group! Or have we forgotten about the fanatics of other belief systems? I'm sorry, but frankly it's disturbing to see how people react to even the sight of a person of Middle Eastern decent. When I see someone like that I see a person, not a label.


If a muslim newspaper made a cartoon making fun of Jesus, I wouldnt care one bit. Look around, its happening somewhere everyday. I wouldnt be threatening violence against someone for doing it.
[/quote]

Thats another good point. Why exactly did we have to go there? Were those cartoons neccesary? They asked not to, and as westerns, we had to push buttons. Sometimes I think people want to cause a global shytestorm.
[/quote]

God damnit Danny. No matter what the situation you have to find a reason to support the other guy. Why did we have to go there? because everyone else does it. People publish anti-semetic cartoons and cartoons depicting Jesus, Buddah, and an abundance of other religious figures on a regular basis. Why are they so special that noone would dare publish a cartoon depicting their god? We werent trying to push buttons, we were just treating them the say way we treat everyone else.

The difference is the pyscho response. Christians, Jews, Buddhists, Hindus etc shake off and you dont hear a word. Although god forbid someone pokes fun at the Muslims for once, and they start blowing up buildings left and right.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


I am going to hell. And I am okay with that. Thanks..









I don't think anyone's saying Muslims are corrupt, they're just nuts... Not even like a "cool, crazy mofo american" kinda nuts... Like a " bad crazy phsyco nutcase who whips out a rocket launcher and starts burning sh*t over a cartoon in danish newspaper because their that into their religon" kinda nuts..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


In the dark ages people are best guided by religion, as in pitch-black night a blind man is the best guide; he knows the roads and paths better than a man who can see. When daylight comes, however, it is foolish to use blind, old men as guides.

That quote really sums up your outlook on life. Your time (the time of relgious higher ground) is over. True morality doesn't come from a book, change with time, mutate once threatened, or use other people or lifestyles' to justify and preceived self superiority from your fellow man. Using people that have STDs, that have been raped, or real suicide victims (unlike those that blow up children on buses) is a f*cking distastful way to promote your self perceived superior belief system or religion.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


that may be so steve...but at least im not muslim


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, *and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped*. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


Looks like you could also benefit from some guidance.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, *and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped*. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


Looks like you could also benefit from some guidance.








[/quote]

good point there man. why would a women dressing even with barely anything on justify being raped? steve old buddy, nothing wrong with nitties. and really i dont encourage public nudity, but its a mighty big world out there, id be hard pressed to say an entire society runs around barely dressed. individuals make impressions, but they do not define.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Funny that he doesn't mention the state sanctioned rape that happens in arranged muslim 'marriages' on a regular basis....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Funny that he doesn't mention the state sanctioned rape that happens in arranged muslim 'marriages' on a regular basis....


dont worry im sure theres a perfectly good explanation for that.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, *and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped*. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


Looks like you could also benefit from some guidance.








[/quote]

I've Always found it stupid that many muslim males hate western women. Its lame. Fucked up sentence he wrote, makes the woman appear to be the cause of rape. I guess self control and respect of other human bodies (not to harm by rape) didn't cross his mind.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


There are many who are lost in ALL cultures, even your home land, sir..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes but none more lost then pittsburgh steelers fans


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, *and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped*. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


Looks like you could also benefit from some guidance.








[/quote]

Quiet or he'll stone you!

jk.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> yes but none more lost then pittsburgh steelers fans :nod:


LOL--we won the game!! watch HBO's Inside The NFL on it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> yes but none more lost then pittsburgh steelers fans :nod:


LOL--we won the game!! watch HBO's Inside The NFL on it








[/quote]

it pains me to say this about my nemesis team, but you guys freakin earned every bit of that super bowl! insanity man, and how about bettis. talk about a perfect ending to a damn near perfect career


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> yes but none more lost then pittsburgh steelers fans :nod:


LOL--we won the game!! watch HBO's Inside The NFL on it








[/quote]

it pains me to say this about my nemesis team, but you guys freakin earned every bit of that super bowl! insanity man, and how about bettis. talk about a perfect ending to a damn near perfect career
[/quote]
ya, I hope his awesome moves concearning character, instead of dollar signs, has motivated his teammates to develop a dynasty team, and not leave the team!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

User said:


> I've Always found it stupid that many muslim males hate western women.


Maybe the more fanatical ones that are too immersed in their own culture to respect other people. However, there are plenty of Muslims that do live in our culture that do respect American women. Like I said, faults on both sides. I think each side needs to wake up a little in order to come to a happy medium of mutual respect.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

User said:


> I've Always found it stupid that many muslim males hate western women. Its lame.


Don't ask me who(even if you're a muslim) wouldn't like westernized women, why would you prefer they wear a cloth over their head? Seriously for me the less clothes the better...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mutual respect will always exist for those with open minds or sympethetic hearts. the exceptions were all talking about are the very static between the cultures. and waking up someone whose willing to die first is out of the question. so with the being acknowledged, its nothing more than clever words to say thats a solution. human nature is ruled more by emotion than logic anyways. and like all things this will eventually climax and the dust will settle. but mutual agreement will probably be something of a thought than a reality


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nattereri2000 said:


> mutual respect will always exist for those with open minds or sympethetic hearts. the exceptions were all talking about are the very static between the cultures. and waking up someone whose willing to die first is out of the question. so with the being acknowledged, its nothing more than clever words to say thats a solution. human nature is ruled more by emotion than logic anyways. and like all things this will eventually climax and the dust will settle. but mutual agreement will probably be something of a thought than a reality


yeeah i guess the browns arent completly worthless :laugh:







good posting


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Steve-Fox said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that *us muslims * are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's,(i am sure some muslims have the clap too..) date rape, (not one muslim has ever raped anybody!) DWI/DUI, gangs,(what exactly is alqueda?) casinos, suicide(suicide bombings?), it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. (may kill people but doesnt blow up buildings) Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys *don't know the purpose of life * so you kill yourselves,(atleast we dont feel the urge to kill 20 other poeple too) and your *discusting women* will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped.(atleast dating isnt like "mystery date" and our citizens are allowed to show their faces) LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


 thats isnt the entire population it is a small piece of the pie... that goes both ways...
muslims dont believe in god...what was that about


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

dracofish said:


> *Don't ask me who(even if you're a muslim) wouldn't like westernized women*, why would you prefer they wear a cloth over their head? Seriously for me the less clothes the better...


You'd be surprized.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

User said:


>


LOL!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


>


For real.... Family guy FTW


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


>


Juicy fruit


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

More family guy pleeeeez.

Chuck Norris knock-knock joke:

Knock knock

who's there?

look behind you....


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Steve-Fox said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


I seriously doubt that 1-in-5 Americans have an incurable STD. Also, women should be able to expect not to be raped raped regardless of what they wear.

What's immoral about women wearing skimpy clothes, anyway? Why would wearing a burka or a bee-keeper outfit be morally superior?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone know the name of the song Pavarotti sang at the olympics?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone know the name of the song Pavarotti sang at the olympics?


Figaro? lol, just a guess.......


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

mods close this topic getting outta hand!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> mods close this topic getting outta hand!


not really ur the one that incite most of this

hell u live in northern virginia land of white people.. well now its a lot diversified but i guess the hot blonde in your arts and craft class made fun of you so now u label them as sluts and gurlz begging to be raped


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> mods close this topic getting outta hand!


not really ur the one that incite most of this

hell u live in northern virginia land of white people.. well now its a lot diversified but i guess the hot blonde in your arts and craft class made fun of you so now u label them as sluts and gurlz begging to be raped
[/quote]

yeah "broseph", you got all







and acted like a







saying F*** this and that S*** and F* you guys and then got








you didnt start this post so you cant close it, but you are more than welcome to not read it, and just maybe if you didnt just prove all of our points for the billionth time, you would have accomplished alot more for "your people" and maybe you could change the stereotype instead of fitting it perfectly and whining with 4 letter words, and if you complain about a girl being able to dress how she wants *and* show her face in public... you must be







...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Guys....flaming him only makes you look equally foolish....and breaks the same site rules...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> yeah "broseph", you got all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does have to be pointed out, that being ignorant in a group that will ride along with it doesn't make you right, or even show that you're making a decent point let alone "owning" someone. I don't agree with what he said either, but come on now...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i was pointing out a simple fact, and i never said that i "owned" him i said he got owned in trying use the 4 letter scare tactics...by everybody but me if anything... the kid is like 16 and if i said sh*t like that my mom woulda whooped my ass, muslim or not... and i think you are needed in the "and i think i am better than them" or whatever form....


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Steve-Fox said:


> ok one more thing if u guys still think that us muslims are so corrupt than look at the stats on your STD's, date rape, DWI/DUI, gangs, casinos, suicide, it is pretty disgusting. If you did not know in U.S 65 million people have UNCURABLE STD. Every 2 minutes there is a rape. Suicide....you guys don't know the purpose of life so you kill yourselves, and your discusting women will run with barely any clothes on and expect not to be raped. LOOK AT THE STATS then look. Just because there is more technology and more "education" morality is compeletly out of your lives. LOST LOST LOST....May God guide you.


That reminds me, I forgot my Valtrex at my girlfriends house. Thanks Steve.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Most if not all the muslim people I know are racist, selfish, and narrow minded. Go figure, a cartoon pictures-they go nuts.


----------

